# Navionic chip or????



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I will be fishing the Central Basin of Lake Erie ( TROLLING) maybe occasionally run to Geneva area.
What chip would be the best upgrade for my Lowrance unit # LCX27C

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

you can go on navionics web site and they tell you every lake that is on certain chips. i have the premium chip in mine. fish chataqua and dunkirk newyork. never any poroblems for me. hope that helps. i have lowrance hds-7


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a LCX 27 with a great lakes and Maritimes 14xg-2 chip I like it but can't figure out how to show the Canadian line.

Chuck


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

CES said:


> I have a LCX 27 with a great lakes and Maritimes 14xg-2 chip I like it but can't figure out how to show the Canadian line.
> 
> Chuck



Try zooming in.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

ducksdemise said:


> I will be fishing the Central Basin of Lake Erie ( TROLLING) maybe occasionally run to Geneva area.
> What chip would be the best upgrade for my Lowrance unit # LCX27C
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Get the Premium East map.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I was trying to find the Navionics Gold - 14 for my Eagle, but it looks like they've stopped making these. Has anyone else found this to be the case and if so, what is a good replacement?


----------

